# New addition to our pack!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Firefly is the newest addition to our pack  She's a black/tan piebald wirehair (mini dachshund). Her breeder is closing out and I was lucky enough to get her!

I picked her up at 11pm last night. She's very confident and independent - just like a doxie! She will come up to me and sniff me (swagger is more like it) but doesn't want me to touch her or hold her yet.

She ate breakfast this morning (two chicken backs) like a total pro! Didn't even hesitate!



















And here she is eating breakfast!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

She discovered the spare comforter folded up on the floor in the office (with me). I am so in love with this girl! Can she get any cuter???


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition! She's a doll! I know she will settle in and soon be your new best friend! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww she's adorable! I'm glad she's fitting in so well so far! I'm sure she'll warm up to you quickly with such great new food :biggrin:

ETA: what was she eating at her old breeder?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

She has the cutest face!!! She and Murphy are going to make some amazing babies!

Tiffa had her first big outing today. I got up early so we went to this really cool coffee and tea shop a couple of blocks away and sat outside. She got TONS of attention! First everyone saw Tanis and was commenting on his coat and then his Mini Me peeked her head out and got "awwwwwws!"


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone!

She was fed a mix of raw and kibble... (I asked what kind of kibble, will let yo know)

Here's a picture of her future husband, Murphy!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Firefly is warming up quickly and doing so well! She's willingly coming up to me now for some lovin' and is wagging her tail and licking my fingers. She's still a little hesitant but not much at all... She's only been here for 36 hours!

BTW - she was fed a mix of raw and Taste of the Wild.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She's pretty!


----------

